# Veterans Ombudsman to Host Town Halls



## Veterans Ombudsman (5 Oct 2011)

You are invited to attend a Veterans Ombudsman town hall.

Mr. Guy Parent, Veterans Ombudsman, will host a series of public town hall sessions in Quebec, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. All Veterans, military and RCMP members, families and interested parties are invited to attend.

A Veterans Ombudsman town hall is an informal meeting where everyone in the Veterans’ community is invited to attend. These events will allow the Ombudsman to meet and speak with Veterans, talk about the work that the Office is doing on their behalf, share plans for the months ahead, and answer some of the questions Veterans may have about the Office. Office staff will also be available to meet with Veterans and provide additional information about specific issues or cases.   

We hope to see you there!

For more information, please go to: http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/blog-blogue/post-eng.cfm?124

Quebec City Town Hall

October 12, 2011
Time: 1400 – 1600
Location: Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 265, 45 Paquet Street, Loretteville, Quebec

Moncton Town Hall

October 17, 2011
Time: 1900 – 2100
Location: Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 6, 100 War Veterans Avenue, Moncton, New Brunswick

Oromocto Town Hall

October 18, 2011
Time: 1900 – 2100
Location: J-7 Theatre, Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, Oromocto, New Brunswick

Halifax Regional Municipality Town Hall

October 20, 2011
Time: 1900 – 2100
Location: Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 160, 703 Main Street, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia

********


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2011)

Bump to remind you about the Quebec town hall Wednesday

(....)
October 12, 2011
Time: 1400 – 1600
Location: Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 265, 45 Paquet Street, Loretteville, Quebec
(....)

For more information, please go to: http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/blog-blogue/post-eng.cfm?124


----------



## Wookilar (11 Oct 2011)

Oromocto meeting has been changed to the Base Theater, same timings.

Wook


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2011)

Another bump to remind you of tomorrow night's session in Halifax.

----
Halifax Regional Municipality Town Hall

October 20, 2011
Time: 1900 – 2100
Location: Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 160, 703 Main Street, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia
----


----------



## Wookilar (19 Oct 2011)

ANyone go to the one in Gagetown? I was unable to attend, was wondering what the old Chief had to say.

Wook


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2011)

Some of the highlights of the town halls, according to the 'Budman's blog:


> .... Two main themes emerged throughout these activities. Firstly, the communication from Veterans Affairs Canada to the Veterans' community needs improvement. There is often either a lack of communication from the Department or the information that is provided is unclear, too complex, and bureaucratic. Secondly, access to programs is too complex and difficult. Often, Veterans in need of assistance are so disheartened by the process that they simply give up and suffer in silence. I want to assure the Veterans' community that we hear these concerns loudly and clearly and that the Office will continue to raise these issues with the Department and the Minister.
> 
> Other concerns were raised during the town halls and are priorities for the Office, including services available for families, the disability award, disability benefits for conditions related to exposure to Agent Orange, long-term care, and the Veterans Independence Program. The issue of the blending of the Canada Pension Plan with the Canadian Forces Superannuation and the RCMP Superannuation was also raised by many participants at the Halifax town hall. While the issue falls outside the mandate of the Office, we will continue to monitor the issue and will follow up with the Ombudsman for the Department of National Defence and Canadian Forces ....


----------



## 57Chevy (29 Oct 2011)

Not being part of the Ombudsman mandate proves well that
he is a man accustomed to going beyond the call of duty.

The true spirit of a soldier.
Many should take note.

Salutations.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2012)

Bump to share details of upcoming town hall on Monday in Sudbury:


> Canada's Veterans Ombudsman, Guy Parent, will host a town hall session in Sudbury for veterans, RCMP members, military members, families and other interested parties.
> 
> The town hall will be held Monday, 7 p.m. at the Royal Canadian Legion, Dr. Fred Starr Branch 76, 1553 Weller St.
> 
> The meetings are opportunities for the Veterans Ombudsman to meet with veterans, talk about what the 0ffice is doing on their behalf and answer questions about the Office and issues of importance to the Veterans community ....


_Sudbury Star_, 5 Jan 12


----------

